

Ask HN: Who's using Heap for analytics? - squints

I&#x27;ve been looking at a few options for web &#x2F; iOS analytics recently and stumbled upon Heap. Wondering how it compares to Google analytics and others.
======
matm
(I'm a founder at Heap.)

We get this question so frequently that we've created a page dedicated to
answering it: [https://heapanalytics.com/docs/other-
tools](https://heapanalytics.com/docs/other-tools). It describes how Heap
compares to Google Analytics, Flurry, Mixpanel, and KISSMetrics.

At the core, Heap's main differentiator is that it automatically capture
everything, such as clicks, taps, form submissions, and pageviews. This lets
you analyze data retroactively, without writing any code. Every other
analytics tool requires you to define events of interest upfront.

Feel free to ping me directly at matin@heapanalytics.com if you have more
questions! Happy to go into more depth.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Let me say that this kind of personal-attention is not _unlike_ the experience
you'll have using the product. And THAT is the main difference. Heap really
makes you feel like you're the most important user in the world.

I use it in conjunction with GA for most projects. GA mostly for the track-
record (in case a potential buyer or investor asks for GA access during their
due-diligence process). But Heap is where I go when I really need to
understand _what_ my users are doing. It's really nice to be able to look at
one user at a time and see "okay this guy clicked this exact button, and then
went over here and clicked this one 10 seconds later". That kind of deep
analytics comes out of the box, which is nice.

